

Lost Second Reel from Laurel and Hardy's “The Battle of the Century” Found - aarestad
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/12/movies/comedys-sweet-weapon-the-cream-pie.html

======
tempodox
Ah, the creamy non sequitur! If anyone was ever qualified to deliver the pie
fight to end all pie fights, it was Laurel & Hardy.

In those days, they didn't have computers or anything for special effects &
tricks. Everything had to be done for real in the studio. This art form has
been lost since then, but I will always remember Laurel & Hardy.

------
coldcode
Pie R Two. I am so pumped to see this I could toss a pie or two right now.

~~~
x0x0
The funniest bit has to be Stan boarding the delivery truck to hand pies to
people so that they can continue the fight.

According to wiki, they used over 3000 pies.

------
jacquesm
Too late for Maarten van Rooijen, he would have been psyched about this.
Silence is golden.

